# A fly



## NateS (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## rainking (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## HeryHe (Dec 30, 2010)

This is kewl and awesome, Nate. 
IMHO, I felt one distraction on the left side. the blurry object makes my eyes lost focus to the fly.


----------



## Stephen.C (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome focus.


----------



## NateS (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys.  HeryHe - I see your point completely, but I didn't find it distracting since you can still make out enough detail to tell it's a leaf.  It adds a bit of depth to the image I thought, especially since it's only covering the blurry part of the fly due to dof.  But I do respect your opinion and critique and thank you for giving it.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 30, 2010)

WOWsome shot

Regards


----------

